# Parental Controls Toggle and Display Icon



## DeltaBill (Dec 15, 2003)

I would like the ability to toggle on and off the Parental Controls within a Tivo unit (DVR or Mini). Additionally, I would like the lock icon on the TIVO home screen so I can quickly determine if the lock is on or off.

The use-case for this request mostly revolves around ending a Tivo session. Currently it takes several actions to turn off parental Controls. This is too many for some in my household. However, without turning off the controls, our child could easily start a new Tivo session without having the parental Controls enabled.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

If you are worried about the kiddo, put the Tivo in standby when you are done with it.
Parental controls are automatically turned back on when the Tivo comes out of standby.


----------



## DeltaBill (Dec 15, 2003)

steve614 said:


> If you are worried about the kiddo, put the Tivo in standby when you are done with it.
> Parental controls are automatically turned back on when the Tivo comes out of standby.


Thanks! I didn't realize that. I am using a Logitech remote so will attempt to put the Tivo or Mini's in standby during the "All Off" sequence.


----------

